# Lenkrad für PC und PS3



## Sonic51 (30. November 2010)

*Lenkrad für PC und PS3*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir jetzt GT5 für meine PS3 geholt und will es am liebsten mit einem Lenkrad spielen. Das lenkrad soll möglichst auch PC-Kompatibel sein!

Da mein Budget begrenzt ist, stehen Produkte wie G27 außer frage...
Also gibt es da denn td was empfehlenswertes unter 100€?
(wenn nicht sogar um die 50€ Preislage?!)

Kenn mich da net wirklich aus und nen aktuellen test hab ich auch net gefunden...danke schon mal für Tips etc...


----------



## Sonic51 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und PS3*

...hat denn keiner eine empfehlung???


----------



## Nathanael (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und PS3*

Hi, ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Lenkrad. Wenn es für PC und PS3 sein sollte ist das wohl top:

PlayStation 3, PlayStation 2, PC* - Driving Force GT Lenkrad: Amazon.de: Games

Du müsstest aber noch  20 Euro drauflegen. Hier bei Mindfactory für 120 ink.:

Lenkrad Logitech Driving Force GT (PS3) - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Wenn du unter 50 Euro bleiben willst soll das nicht schlecht sein ,ist aber wahrschienlich eine andere Klasse als das Logitech:

Trust GM-3200 Compact Vibration Feedback Lenkrad: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ich selber habe keine Erfahrung mit diesen Lenkrädern und stütze mich nur auf Test und Berichte.

Tests ohne Ende gibt es bei www.testberichte.de


----------



## Sonic51 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und PS3*

Hm...wie gesagt sollte UNTER 100€ sein, da ich es net so dicke hab...

So testberichte sind zwar schön und gut, aber ich hol mir dann doch noch lieber mindestens eine Meinung von einem Endverbraucher ein!
Td danke!


----------



## sensitron (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und PS3*

Ich habe das Momo Racing von Logitech für knapp 40-50€ gekauft. Am Pc ist es top, jedoch wird es an der Playstation nicht wirklich von vielen Spielen unterstützt. Bei Need for Speed ging es zum Beispiel gar nicht, bei Gt5 Prologue hat es funktioniert, aber ich konnte die Tastenbelegung nicht ändern.
Sonst fällt mir grad kein gutes Lenkrad ein in der Preisklasse.


----------



## Sonic51 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und PS3*

Hm ok...das Lenkrad wär Hauptsächlich für die PS3... soll nur PC-Kompatibel sein, falls ich mir für den PC Rennspiele holen sollte...


----------



## Nathanael (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und PS3*

Wärst du böse, wenn ich dich noch auf ein Lenkrad aufmerksam machen würde?

75 Euro, top Austattung:

Thrustmaster Lenkrad Rally Gt Ffb Clutch, THRUSTMASTER versandkostenfrei | SMDV - weil Spiele Abenteuer sind

 Es soll, obwohl es nicht da steht, trotzdem PS3 kompatibel sein (du solltest dich da versichern lassen). Tschuldige, dass ich dir wieder was vorschlage, was ich selbst nicht ausprobiert habe. Ich bin jetzt auch auf der Suche und das scheint vor allem vom Preis her sehr interessant zu sein.


----------



## Sonic51 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und PS3*

Ja das sieht schon mal ganz gut aus. Ich werde heut mal zum blödmarkt fahren und mir da paar Lenkräder angucken, um zu sehen, wie solide die Verarbeitung ist...

Hätte td aber gerne mal eine meinung von jmd der so ein teil unter 100€ hat


----------



## Nathanael (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und PS3*



> Hätte td aber gerne mal eine meinung von jmd der so ein teil unter 100€ hat



Ich auch! (bei mir eher auf PC Lenkräder bezogen)


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und PS3*

Also ich hab das Thrustmaster RGT Pro Clutch Edition. 
Das teil ist nur so billig weil es schon 3 jahre alt ist, ich habs mir vor 3 jahren fürn damaligen Toppreis von 130€ gekauft. Und selbst das geld war alle mal wert. Ist wirklich für den Preis unschlagbar. Die Pedale sind zwar ohne ForceFeedback, aber sie sind gut verarbeitet, die Pedalauflagen selbst sind bei der pro clutch edition aus gefrästen Alu in wirklich Top verarbeitung, sie können je nach wunsch stehen oder liegend montiert werden, das Bremspedal hat einen höheren wiederstand als die anderen Pedale. Das einzige Manko, aufm Boden rutsch es ziemlich rum, ich würds mir doppelseitigen klebeband fixieren. Das Lenkrad ansich hat ne gute verarbeitung, es greift sich gut und ist selbst bei schweisigen händen griffig. Die schaltwippen machen einen guten eindruck und haben gute druckpunkte, was man leider vom Schaltstick nicht behaupten kann, der wiederrum macht nen etwas billigen eindruck beim hoch und runterschalten ist nicht wirklich toll, aber es lässt sich damit trotzdem gut schalten. Die Knöpfe am lenkrad sind gut verarbeitet ebenso das steuerkreuz. Noch nen kleines manko die halterung die empfinde ich jetz nicht unbedingt als ideal, war zumindest bei mir so da ich das teil in nem selbstgebauten cockpit mit playseat hatte, an nem normalen tisch sollte das keine probleme bereiten. 
Das ForceFeedback ist auch ganz gut in dem preisbereich, lässt sich zumindest am Pc gut einstellen und mit den passenden spielen machts echt spass und kann auch mal stark genug sein das es einem das lenkrad aus den fingern reist wenn man nicht aufpasst *g* 
Für den jetzigen preis auf jeden fall empfehlenswert, wenn man über die paar mankos hinwegsehen kann. 

Ich habs allerdings nur am PC hängen, wenn du mal auf der Thrustmaster Homepage schaust, siehst du welche PS3 Games Kompatibel sind
Thrustmaster - RGT Force Feedback Pro Clutch Edition - Le 1er volant 5 axes avec pédale d'embrayage

Vieleicht fragst bei dennen einfach mal kurz an ob es mit GT5 funktioniert die haben ja nen kostenlosen Telefonsupport


----------



## Sonic51 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und PS3*

Das nenn ich mal einen rat 
Danke dir! Kann mir nun also schon mal eine Meinung zu dem Teil bilden...
Werde mich die Tage mal über die Kompatibilität zu GT5 an der PS3 informieren, dann kann ich ja auch bescheid geben...


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und PS3*

Kannst ja mal hir schaun da verkauf ich eins.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/129359-jack-raeumt-auf-alles-muss-raus.html

Ist verkauft

mfg Jack


----------



## watercooled (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und PS3*

Das Thrustmaster F430 Lenkrad wäre auch noch was. in der letzten PCGH auf platz 1!


----------



## Nathanael (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und PS3*

Alle Clutch Modelle sind eigentlich das gleiche mit leicht agbewandelten Namen, oder? Ich meine die Force Feedback Pro, Racing Wheel RGT usw. Sie sehen agleich aus.


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lenkrad für PC und PS3*

Jap das stimmt soweit ich das gesehen hab, es gibt allerdings auch nen RGT das keine Alupedale hat.


----------

